# Band sets i going to try out



## bigoy19706 (Feb 5, 2013)

triple black flat band







twin thera-band gold with single black flatband







double greed tube
















just need to cut and make some natural focks now


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I will be very interested to see how they compare to each other.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## bigoy19706 (Feb 5, 2013)

i have used the triple black flat band on one of my bord cuts with 8mm steel and it seems as power full as twin thera-band gold but easy to draw back faster to. but on the other side it's only very thin so i think it will snap alot quicker i will post again when i use the others


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

i think you'll get faster speed with 8mm using double black and a smaller pouch.



bigoy19706 said:


> i have used the triple black flat band on one of my bord cuts with 8mm steel and it seems as power full as twin thera-band gold but easy to draw back faster to. but on the other side it's only very thin so i think it will snap alot quicker i will post again when i use the others





bigoy19706 said:


> i have used the triple black flat band on one of my bord cuts with 8mm steel and it seems as power full as twin thera-band gold but easy to draw back faster to. but on the other side it's only very thin so i think it will snap alot quicker i will post again when i use the o


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Personally I would avoid "2.twin thera-band gold with single black flatband" because I think the pull will be uneven and that might result in ammo either being pulled by the faster band (black probably?) and also imho it could fly out in unpredictable direction. Just my opinion.


----------



## beaverman (Dec 20, 2012)

stej said:


> Personally I would avoid "2.twin thera-band gold with single black flatband" because I think the pull will be uneven and that might result in ammo either being pulled by the faster band (black probably?) and also imho it could fly out in unpredictable direction. Just my opinion.


wouldnt the weight of the ammo cause the black bands to slow down to the speed of the gold bands?


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

beaverman said:


> stej said:
> 
> 
> > Personally I would avoid "2.twin thera-band gold with single black flatband" because I think the pull will be uneven and that might result in ammo either being pulled by the faster band (black probably?) and also imho it could fly out in unpredictable direction. Just my opinion.
> ...


Good question. It is only a hypothesis with too many variables. The point is that I think it doesn't make sense to mix strong and weak bands as I don't see any advantage there. I might be wrong, of course.


----------



## beaverman (Dec 20, 2012)

stej said:


> beaverman said:
> 
> 
> > stej said:
> ...


agreed. the only advantage i can see is adjusting the draw weight, but you can do that by altering the width..


----------

